# Emojis so limited.....



## Kingrow1 (Nov 30, 2017)

After a brief emoji phase on here id really like to suggest that you expand the fractional amount you allow...... Any way to paste them from somewhere else or code somthing idk your the computer nerds not me 

I can make some suggestionslike some with stardust glitter that float up and down like on mylittlepony.com or maybe some ethnic twist (nothing to religious though) and especially a few centred around munching the hec out of food

So yer thats my suggestion and i'm sure you will really put a lot of effort and thought in before you 'Make it so' 

Just thought, how about some super hero emojis, maybe iron man puffing a big joint or wonder woman getting slammed in the face by a fat leaf, literally the hulk was made for weed site emojis i need not even go into that one.

Yer so thats my suggestion, ow my god.... some seasonal emojis, freaking Christmas soon, omg i cant wait till you pimp this frail weak emoji section up


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 30, 2017)

need a dabbin emoji

and a pen vaping one...


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## blake9999 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 2, 2017)

lol ^^^^


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## vostok (Dec 8, 2017)

its a common well known fact that forum users who resort to cartoon characters to display their emotions (emoji ) lack empathy with others

the real question here is do we really need such members...?

a quick perusal of the above 

I leave to you

Oh but wait we have an emoji for that..???


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 20, 2017)

Fug emojis!   Have a  or  until you get  instead and the bouncer throws you out in the  for being such a  and a steaming pile of  .

Then a  shows up and you  so he calls you a . . .


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 20, 2017)

while you stand there and  like an idiot trying to  your way out of the mess you got yourself in before the .

You  your lawyer and in no time you're  for mercy so you can go home, get  ,  , have a  and just say 

 to the whole mess!

Merry Xmas and try to stay out of the shit this holiday season.


----------



## My Name is Mike (Aug 12, 2018)

^^^^^ reviving from the dead to say that was fking clever and funny.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 12, 2018)

Is it too much to ask for just a couple penis emojis? Just a few, like 15 or so should be enough. 

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 14, 2018)

Here's a couple to start your collection.

  

Not that great but then I'm not much into dicks other than my own.


----------

